# Ford 8n front weigjt



## Kellyman (Mar 21, 2021)

Any one ever seen one of these weighs , or know of them?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Kellyman, welcome to the tractor forum.

How much does that thing weigh?? What is holding it in place in the picture??


----------



## Kellyman (Mar 21, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello Kellyman, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> How much does that thing weigh?? What is holding it in place in the picture??


Thanks it u shaped ends ,,it just hooks over the top and those are the brackets on the ground that bolt uo from the bottom and lock it on . 235 lbs with the brkts


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Kelleyman, I posted your picture on the YT forum. Received the attached comment and photo from Kirk-NJ:

"Not common but I have seen a few. Don't know if it was a western foundry making them but they don't seem to be in my area. Wouldn't mind having one for show and tell but shipping cost kills the deal. This has the hole for the hand crank. They must have been a killer for the axle pin."


----------

